# Anyone else had their gas or electricity supplier go bust?



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I was with Symbio for our electric (no gas in the village) but have now been allocated to EON Next.

I had a quick look at their best tariff this morning and it was almost double what we were paying with Symbio. I'll wait and see if that's what they come up with. If so then I'll do another switch. I am not averse to switching and small unheard of companies don't bother me either tbh.

Anyone else been forced to change?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

No, we are French. They don't go bust but sell it to UK.

Ray.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

raynipper said:


> No, we are French. They don't go bust but sell it to UK.
> 
> Ray.


Plans afoot though to sell not so much as part of the EU response if the Protocol is tinkered with.
I guess as usual HMG haven't thought it through.

The Gammons will love it, just like the blackout during the blitz.

Terry


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Who are the Gammons Terry ?


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

This is a new term of abuse in politics (2012): 

A “Gammon” refers to a middle-aged white man of a certain political persuasion.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Drew said:


> This is a new term of abuse in politics (2012):
> 
> A "Gammon" refers to a middle-aged white man of a certain political persuasion.


Thanks Drew.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

GMJ said:


> I was with Symbio for our electric (no gas in the village) but have now been allocated to EON Next.
> 
> I had a quick look at their best tariff this morning and it was almost double what we were paying with Symbio. I'll wait and see if that's what they come up with. If so then I'll do another switch. I am not averse to switching and small unheard of companies don't bother me either tbh.
> 
> Anyone else been forced to change?


Yep. Snap. Also with Symbio. They were the cheapest for a while and easy to deal with online. Trouble is it happened while we are away and when I submitted a meter reading the other day they didnt believe it as we had been away three months by then and not used anything.  They must owe us a chunk of money because the bills that have been coming in have all been over estimated from normal anyway. I got my neighbour to take a photo of the meter for proof. 

Yeah I figured whoever is left to transfer to will be way more expensive. Ill just shop around when we get home. We dont use much electric anyway. About £30 a month I think on average. Oil heating of course is a tad more.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Drew said:


> This is a new term of abuse in politics (2012):
> 
> A "Gammon" refers to a middle-aged white man of a certain political persuasion.


Sorry Drew, nothing new about. :grin2:

It's chapter 16 of Nicholas Nickleby, first published in 1838, where the phrase appears. The scene is the Westminster office of Mr Gregsbury, an MP who's described as "a tough, burly, thick-headed gentleman, with a loud voice, a pompous manner, a tolerable command of sentences with no meaning in them, and, in short, every requisite for a very good member indeed"

The description quite accurately could be describing Johnson himself

https://www.newstatesman.com/politics/2018/05/turns-out-charles-dickens-invented-concept-gammon-1838

Terry


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

GMJ said:


> I was with Symbio for our electric (no gas in the village) but have now been allocated to EON Next.
> 
> I had a quick look at their best tariff this morning and it was almost double what we were paying with Symbio. I'll wait and see if that's what they come up with. If so then I'll do another switch. I am not averse to switching and small unheard of companies don't bother me either tbh.
> 
> Anyone else been forced to change?


There are agreed procedures to deal with customers impacted when a SoLR (Supplier of Last Resort) is needed, see the link below for details.

In certain circumstances such customers are locked into the SoLR for a predetermined period of time therefore can't move.

https://www.citizensadvice.org.uk/Global/CitizensAdvice/Energy/Final - SoLR GPG.pdf#page5

Terry
Edit:
Some detail here about switching
https://www.switchcraft.co.uk/energy/understanding-energy/supplier-of-last-resort/


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Martin Lewis is advising no switching for a while. We are with Eon so should be safe from them going bust but are glad we put solar panels on the roof of the new bungalow.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I'll wait and see what EON come up with and then if they are too expensive and if I can get cheaper I'll definitely switch as I can't see that there is anything to lose as prices won't be coming down again in the near future I reckon.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

*"glad we put solar panels on the roof of the new bungalow".
*

How about some pictures Pat? we have yet to see it.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

EON Next have revealed their new tariff to me for my electricity however I am still not fully set up yet so don't want to switch yet and muddy the waters.

My Stranding charge is going up from 9.52p a day to 21.18p per day

My Unit Price is going up from 11,59p a day to 24.87p a day

Substantial differences and I suspect I'll not get much better when I look to switch.


----------



## 242633 (Oct 21, 2021)

dghr272 said:


> Plans afoot though to sell not so much as part of the EU response if the Protocol is tinkered with.
> I guess as usual HMG haven't thought it through.
> 
> The Gammons will love it, just like the blackout during the blitz.
> ...


That's partly why they're in denial about the Supply Chain problems for food; they're OK, upto their oxters in Kippers and Gammons ... :wink2:

Steve


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

GMJ said:


> EON Next have revealed their new tariff to me for my electricity however I am still not fully set up yet so don't want to switch yet and muddy the waters.
> 
> My Stranding charge is going up from 9.52p a day to 21.18p per day
> 
> ...


Also been switched to Eon but I dont think my charges were as low as yours with Symbio but I cant remember to be honest. I bet the biggest headache ill have is that our account I believe is in a fair amount of credit with us being away four months. Symbio for some reason started billing us estimates that were way over our average spend anyway. Thats going to be fun sorting out I bet.

Not started looking at the cheapest deals yet but will probably switch.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Barry

i had my account set up and new rates through plus the final bill from Symbio. I haven't had a bill for the sparks for 2 months now so my 67 quid credit balance will have gone.

Fyi I switched today to Bristol Energy whom I found on Martin Lewis Energy Club. Not a great saving but 1p per Kw cheaper plus 3-4p cheaper standing charge per day. Its a flexible tariff witht no early leaving penalties.

Every little helps though...


----------

